# Another new track in BC, Canada



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Today, we were invited to have a steam up on a brand new track here in BC.
Neil has done a wonderful job fitting it into very limited space in their existing 'ornamental' garden.
It is a dog bone shape, with 8 foot radius loops at each end, one in the front yard, and one in the back, and a straight section along the side of the house.
The weather was perfect for lots of visible steam.
Enjoy the video.
All the best,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

What a great video and What a beautiful layout. 

JJ


----------



## nsimpson (Mar 15, 2010)

This track would not exist if it were not for the help, support, and inspiration of Dan, David, and Peter. My previous track was a temporary 5ft radius loop on the back deck, and the thought of anything larger was very remote until I saw Dan's elevated track in South Surrey. The use of Diebond topping and aluminum posts makes the setup very weatherproof. I plan to do an article for SitG as I have lots of pictures, so watch for that. It's very satisfying to see those steam plumes coming from your guys' trains!! Cheers, Neil.


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

Looks good. Have you run the P8 on it yet?


----------



## adelmo (Jan 2, 2008)

Neil: Beautiful garden and really like your elevated construction. Will you be reviewing the construction in the SitG and if so how does one get a copy? 
Alan


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

David; 

Thank you for the video. I was amused by the bee that was hoping to get some nectar from the yellow beer wagon in the opening minute of the video. Perhaps if it had carried real beer, she would have been amply rewarded! 

Best, 
David Meashey


----------



## JWLaRue (Jan 3, 2008)

Neil,

Beautiful layout! I am looking forward to your article in SitG. In the meantime, can you tell us what you used for the horizontal stringers?

-tnx,

Jeff


----------



## nsimpson (Mar 15, 2010)

Jeremiah, 
The P8 is still in the boxes it came in, but not for long! I am assembling a Halloween train for the kids with dry ice and black lights - we get up to 250 kids - the train will be better for them than candy but they will get some of that too - video will follow here. THEN I WILL BUILD THE P8. oh, oh, I have to finish an MGB first..... 
Neil.


----------



## nsimpson (Mar 15, 2010)

Alan, 
Thank-you for your comments - yes I will review in SitG - will write in November. You can subscribe through the new website or contact Dan Pantages. 
Neil.


----------



## nsimpson (Mar 15, 2010)

David, 
We do carry real beer - don't all live steam trains? 
Neil.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

"We do carry real beer - don't all live steam trains?"

Niel;

That's great. Just don't allow this guy on any of those vehicles.


















Have fun,
David Meashey


----------



## nsimpson (Mar 15, 2010)

Jeff, 
I tried to insert a picture and promptly lost the long description I had written.... The horizontal stringers are 10ft, 2 1/2" steel studs spread with cedar crosspieces - 2x4 and 1x3 stacked. They are notched upside down on the table saw on both sides to accept the lip on the steel stud. Crosspieces exist every 3 ft, and every 50" on the curves as that is where the steel studs are cut and bent. On the curves, one side of the crosspiece was cut from the middle at 14 deg. and notched at both angles to accept the lip on the bend. All is screwed with cedar screws top and bottom. It was a bit fiddley and tried the limits of my high school math but worth the effort as it could be walked on it is so strong. The curve sections were built on my driveway on a 16 ft circle drawn with a black felt pen. (I have a good wife..!!) There is a tease for you - pictures will be in the article. 
Neil.


----------



## Dan Pantages (Jan 2, 2008)

"cedar screws" I guess they won't rust.


----------



## JWLaRue (Jan 3, 2008)

Neil, 

Very creative and nicely done. Many thanks for the explanation. I'm likely going to borrow some of your building techniques for a layout that I am in the planning stage right now. 

-Jeff


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

In the meantime ....
Here are a couple of photos that I took that can be scrutinised to check Neil's method of construction.
The track is absolutely rigid considering that the legs look so skinny.
But you will be able to read all about if (I MEAN WHEN) Neil writes his article, right after the MGB, and the P8???? 
All the best,
David Leech, Delta, Canada

1) The 'back' loop 










2) The 'front' loop.









3) The side track


----------



## deltatrains (Nov 25, 2010)

*Excellent video David and I am still in awe at how smooth and well integrated Neil's track is into his beautiful garden with paving stones and mosses in between, and the sound of bubbling streams and waterfalls in the background. I wish I had gotten a picture of his beer cooler and hot dog roller. Maybe Neil has a picture he can post in here as a link or embedded . All the best,*
*Peter. *


----------



## Jeff Williams (Jan 8, 2008)

David,

I'm in awe of the lush garden 950 miles due north of my home and track! I struggle to keep delicate plants alive in Northern California and it appears that they thrive in the frigid North!

Also, it sure would be great if the master car-builder who made the magnificent CP rake in the video was still accepting orders for more passenger cars! 


That's a JOKE, David!

Jeff Williams


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Jeff, 
Very funny, Ha Ha! 
But I think that's a compliment anyway, so thanks. 
By the way, it is really NOT the frigid north where we are, and certainly not where Neil is. 
Tsawassen is one of these places that has it's own microclimate and always seems to be warmer than other places around here. 
It will get below freezing during the winter, and normally for one whole week it will stay there, but on the whole nice and mild. 
Oh and wet enough to keep the plants watered. 
I'm sure Neil will comment if he doesn't agree with my statement! 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css); Posted By nsimpson on 19 Oct 2011 10:35 AM 
Jeremiah, 
The P8 is still in the boxes it came in, but not for long! I am assembling a Halloween train for the kids with dry ice and black lights - we get up to 250 kids - the train will be better for them than candy but they will get some of that too - video will follow here. THEN I WILL BUILD THE P8. oh, oh, I have to finish an MGB first..... 
Neil. 

Looking forward to seeing and hearing about your building experiences.

That halloween train sounds cool.


----------



## nsimpson (Mar 15, 2010)

Dan, 
You should see the screwdriver......!! 
Neil.


----------



## nsimpson (Mar 15, 2010)

Jeff, 
We usually pick bananas until the end of September, and within a month go ice fishing...... the real truth - this is one of the few places in the world you can play golf and go skiing in the same day. I can't figure why somone here has not invented clubs you can ride or skiis you can swing, thereby saving money for more steam trains.... 
Neil.


----------



## jfrank (Jan 2, 2008)

Did you use 2,3 or 4 mm Dibond and what size sheet did you use - 48"x96"? What does a sheet cost? How do you cut it?


----------



## nsimpson (Mar 15, 2010)

Hi John, 
The Diebond is 3mm and it is 48x96". We paid roughly $100 a sheet taxes included, but found out later that we could have bought the same material painted white on just one side for about $65 a sheet which is a major saving, as raw aluminum on the bottom side is no worry at all. To cut straight cuts use a well secured straight edge and a sharp utility knife - about 3 passes and it will come off in 2 bends. All you have to do is cut throught the plastic protector sheet. For curves I used a portable jigsaw and got a clean cut with medium/fine blade, but there is a ragged edge left on top that will cut your fingers to shreds until you take it off with a coarse file. It is excellent material to work with and definately worth the price even at the high price. It is exceptionally strong and suprisingly heavy by the sheet...! 
Cheers, Neil.


----------



## jfrank (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By nsimpson on 20 Oct 2011 03:57 PM 
Hi John, 
The Diebond is 3mm and it is 48x96". We paid roughly $100 a sheet taxes included, but found out later that we could have bought the same material painted white on just one side for about $65 a sheet which is a major saving, as raw aluminum on the bottom side is no worry at all. To cut straight cuts use a well secured straight edge and a sharp utility knife - about 3 passes and it will come off in 2 bends. All you have to do is cut throught the plastic protector sheet. For curves I used a portable jigsaw and got a clean cut with medium/fine blade, but there is a ragged edge left on top that will cut your fingers to shreds until you take it off with a coarse file. It is excellent material to work with and definately worth the price even at the high price. It is exceptionally strong and suprisingly heavy by the sheet...! 
Cheers, Neil. 


Thanks Neil. It is an interesting material. I think Ron Brown may have used it on his last track that he built. I found some dealers here in the Houston area.
John


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

John 

Ron used it on his track [Peter Jobusch and I installed the track]. It has also been used on at least three portable tracks [to save lots of weight], and I am using it in some of my new construction. I was able to get the 48 x 96 sheets for around the $65 mark by allowing them to provide white / random back as Neil did. It cuts with a circular saw or jig saw easily. The initial cost is higher than plywood, but if you factor in the maintenance of sealing/painting over any extended period; it is a wash... and you didn't spend the time doing the extra work.


----------

